# Where are you ?



## schackel (Jul 5, 2005)

Sometimes I get the feeling that nobody builds models in 1/144th scale.
Or those who do it, are ashamed of the "tiny toys" and don´t dare to publish their works of art. 
Until today I have not been able to find any group or forum for 144th scale.
The smallest needn´t be the worst.
Some pictures - perhaps they encourage others to show their models, too.
The F- 15 is a bit more detailed, the Su - 27 by DRAGON is enlarged and reshaped - it was too small and a bit out of shape. The MiG - 3 is a resin kit.
The vehicles are 1/160 N -scale cottage industry resins from GB.
The figures are reshaped TT - scale. The cutting and sawing of the bodies took off so much material that they now are almost accurate 144th scale.
Most of them are from the German firm Preiser.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!!
I tried some of DML's 1/144 planes years ago. Turns out my fingers are too big and my eyes too weak.


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Those are very nice. I kinda think John P hit it on the head though, most modelers have a hard time working on those tiny models because of large fingers or old eyes. I had a friend (a vietnam era friend I met who ran a local hobby shop) who worked on HO trains for many years, but got out of it and has gone O scale exclusively because the trains were just too hard on his eyes (he wont even touch N). 1/72 is about as small as I'll go, and I have 20/20 vision


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a bunch of Minicraft's 1/144 planes under construction, as well as a 1/200 Spruce Goose and Space Shuttle. I like the little guys, you can get a lot more planes into a decent-sized space -- except for the Spruce Goose, it's huge even at 1/200.

Anyone know of a source for 1/200 Space Shuttle markings? The set only has two or three names, I'd like to build Enterprise, Columbia, or Challenger.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I know Meteor Productions' Cutting Edge series has a decal sheet for 1/144 shuttle, with all names and markings, and another sheet for the tiles. Not for 1/200, though.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have the same problem that John P. has, I can't see stuff that small.  

Your models do look great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic work on the very tiny stuff, schackel! I recently bought some 1/144 scale armor but havent started anything yet. I do agree with other others that age and old eyes have limited me to 1/72 scale.

Regards, Dan


----------

